# Newbee in Rising Fawn, GA



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome aboard.
you'll find the answers to many of your questions here.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard anthony! i'm near scottsboro not too far from you. good luck getting started, lots of helpful folks on the forum here.


----------



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

Always good to see another Georgian BEEK.

If possible you should have at least two hives. That way you can compare the two and spot potential problems much quicker. Might save your bees.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Second what johnmcda said on starting with two hives.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome and good luck


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! research and prepare!


----------



## Buzzed (Oct 26, 2014)

I started with two hives last year. Both nucs. I pretty much killed both hives in a couple of months. Two much room too soon. I managed to save one hive after requeening. I learned from one to save the other. Do your best to start with two


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Anthony!


----------

